# What is/are your way(s) to refresh/improve relationship/marriage?



## gpawel (Aug 12, 2010)

What is/are your way to refresh/improve relationship/marriage?

My story. 
We are married 12 years. We have 2 kids 10 and 4 years old. After second kid was born, our relationship became dry from my point of view. 
Majority of our "family" time is dedicated to kids. There is no much for two of us only - some times grocery shopping when both kids in a class.
Weekend, holiday, vacation - everything for whole family, always together.

Evening and nights - well, most of the time my wife is tired or she is sitting on a back yard smoking, when I am already in a bad reading. So, our intimacy is weak.
If I am trying to "play" with her during a day, most of the time she considers it as unwanted physical contact or calls me sexual maniac

I understand that changes need to be made in myself first.
And here I have a lack of fantasy.
Need help.

Thank you.


----------

